# 29826 for 2012



## northelam (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi, since 29826 will be an add-on code for 2012 what do you do if 29826 is the only procedure performed? I have read on a couple of web sites that we will have to bill the unlisted 29999 but just wanted to verify if this is correct. Thanks


----------



## nyyankees (Dec 22, 2011)

northelam said:


> Hi, since 29826 will be an add-on code for 2012 what do you do if 29826 is the only procedure performed? I have read on a couple of web sites that we will have to bill the unlisted 29999 but just wanted to verify if this is correct. Thanks



Yes 29999 Unlisted is correct. You are to compare to 29826 2011 RVU value when submitting. The 2012 add-on RVU is low..


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 22, 2011)

According to the AMA more than 95% of the time the 29826 procedure is performed in conjunction with one of the other procedures listed: 29806-29805, 29827, 29828
look your note over carefully to be certain one of these procedures is not included before you use the 29999.


----------



## nyyankees (Dec 22, 2011)

mitchellde said:


> According to the AMA more than 95% of the time the 29826 procedure is performed in conjunction with one of the other procedures listed: 29806-29805, 29827, 29828
> look your note over carefully to be certain one of these procedures is not included before you use the 29999.



yes that's true but this for an acromioplasty performed alone...


----------



## embeeuu (Dec 29, 2011)

*29826 changes*

I have a doctor that routinely starts a RC repair with a scope of the shoulder to look and see if it could be repair arthroscopically (he usually states he did the SAD), but then opens the case and does an open repair of the RC (23412). In the past I would code with both CPTs 23412, 29826-59. In 2012 that coding will not be possible. Any suggestions for coding in the future?
thanks, 

mary whitmore, CPC, CASCC


----------



## campy1961 (Jan 4, 2012)

Normally with 29826 they will do 23430, so I would read over the documentation before coding just 29826 (29999).


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a case
29806
29824
29826

now 29826 is an add-on for both but still -59 for CPT 29806???

Thanks!


----------



## campy1961 (Jan 25, 2012)

Look in your CPT under 29826, it states which codes you can use with 29826.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## twosmek (Jan 27, 2012)

embeeuu said:


> I have a doctor that routinely starts a RC repair with a scope of the shoulder to look and see if it could be repair arthroscopically (he usually states he did the SAD), but then opens the case and does an open repair of the RC (23412). In the past I would code with both CPTs 23412, 29826-59. In 2012 that coding will not be possible. Any suggestions for coding in the future?
> thanks,
> 
> mary whitmore, CPC, CASCC



I am looking for the answer to this as well. My docs do the same thing.


----------



## campy1961 (Jan 27, 2012)

Jamie, yes you are correct.


----------

